# دعوه لنشر المقالات والأبحاث المتخصصة فى الجودة من خلال مجلة عالم الجودة



## magdy100 (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأفاضل 
مشرفى منتدى الهندسة الصناعية
الزملاء اعضاء منتدى الهندسة الصناعية و الزوار وكل من له تطلع وخبرة فى مجالات الجودة عموما بكل مجالاتها
أتوجه اليكم بهذه الدعوه لأستعداد مجلة عالم الجودة الألكترونية المجانية بنشر مقالاتكم أو أبحاثكم فى مجالات الجودة ضمن اعداد المجلة وتستقبل المجلة المقالات تحت الشروط التالية:
1- ان تكون المقالة من اعداد الكاتب نفسه 
2- ان لا يكون تم نشرها فى اى وسيلة نشر اخرى 
3- ان ترسل المقالة فى صيغة ملف Word وأن ترسل ضمنها اى صورة فيما يخص الموضوع
4- المجلة تقبل مقالات باللغة العربية أو الأنجليزية أو الفرنسية
5- لا مانع من نشر مقالات مترجمة مع ذكر المصدر والمقالة الأصلية المترجم منها
6- الا يكون المقال متعلقا بالسياسة أو العرق أو الدين أو يتضمن ما يجرح اى جهة أخرى 
7- أن يكون المقال وثيق الصلة بموضعات الجودة أو البيئة أو السلامة والصحة المهنية أو سلامة الغذاء أو اى مواضيع خاصة بالجودة
ترسل المقالات على بريدى الخاص التالى 
[email protected]
أو البريد التالى
[email protected]


تعريف بمجلة عالم الجودة
تعريف بالمجلة:
مجلة الكترونيا مجانية علمية متخصصة في الجودة وعلومها المختلفة 

دورية الإصدار 
كل شهرين 

رؤية مجلة تقنيات عالم الجودة 
أن يكون لنا تواجد عربي ودولي وصوت مسموع في مجالات الجودة المختلفة يظهر في صورة مجلة علمية مرموقة معتمدة على مجموعة من الكوادر العربية المتميزة في مجالات الجودة.

أهداف المجلة 
1. نشر ثقافة الجودة في المجتمع العربي
2. تبسيط علوم الجودة ونشرها في مقالات دورية 
3. متابعة كل ما هو جديد في عالم الجودة
4. توفير مصدر عربي لمعلومات الجودة يساعد المبتدئين على التبحر في هذا العالم الكبير
5. نشر الأبحاث العلمية المتخصصة في الجودة
6. متابعة أخبار المواصفات والجديد فيها والخاصة بمجالات الجودة
7. متابعة كل ما هو جديد من أجهزة ومعدات تستخدم في تطبيقات الجودة المختلفة
8. عمل استبيانات دورية متخصصة تناقش بعض القضايا المطروحة عالميا وعربيا في مجالات الجودة
9. متابعة الندوات والمؤتمرات العلمية التي تعقد على مستوى الوطن العربي وعالميا في مجالات الجودة
10. عقد لقاءات و مقابلات علمية مع المتخصصين في الجودة في العالم العربي وأيضا على المستوى الدولي

الأخوة الأفاضل إدارة المنتدى عذرا لوضع البريد لأنه الوسيلة الوحيدة التى ستصل بها المقالات الينا

م / مجدى خطاب
رئيس تحرير المجلة


----------

